# Pokemon Wallpaper Request



## FISHY_au (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help me with a little problem i have. See, Ive been using the wallpaper i currently have for a very long time, and i feel like a freshen up. So what I'm looking for is someone who can help me. Basically, to cut to the chase, I want a wall paper like this.......


Spoiler











BUT i really want mudkipz on it =)

So if anyone can please have a crack at a mudkipz wallpaper, that looks kinda like the one above, much thanks would be given =)

Cheers, and thanx in advance,
.:Crimonite:.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 15, 2009)

If you can find the original C4D used, sure


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 16, 2009)

deos that mean its not possible to photoshop it or something like that? I'm not actually sure what a C4D is, but i cirtainly have no idea where to find it.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 16, 2009)

How do you suppose i keep the background behind? It's impossible to use the clone tool on it the patterns too complicated.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 18, 2009)

ok, well, fair enough. thanks for looking anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

*S0 EYE [email protected] JOO LEIK MUDKIP5???? *


----------

